# Future of Air Assault / Jet pack (jet board) soldiers - video



## Jarnhamar (24 Jul 2018)

The first time I started watching this video I paused it and looked for other videos because I thought it was fake. 

It's pretty incredible. Imagine what kind of options a commander would have if he had 100 soldiers who could strap this jet board to their feet and move 25 kilometers in 10 minutes, flying Nap-of-the-earth or possibly above eye sight. Maybe fly 10kms behind enemy lines, do some damage and fly back out.

It has a max speed of 93MPH and can fly for up to a predicted 30 minutes with the pilot wearing a backpack full of jet fuel. Operational ceiling is 10'000 feet without O2.

Promotional cool video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kB-BGMXxZc

Info video/early flight 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAit7ZtetrA


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Jul 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> The first time I started watching this video I paused it and looked for other videos because I thought it was fake.
> 
> It's pretty incredible. Imagine what kind of options a commander would have if he had 100 soldiers who could strap this jet board to their feet and move 25 kilometers in 10 minutes, flying Nap-of-the-earth or possibly above eye sight. Maybe fly 10kms behind enemy lines, do some damage and fly back out.
> 
> ...



This would be an excellent option for the defaulters


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Jul 2018)

A different view of Jetpacks....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62UjvbkZOuI


----------



## Cloud Cover (24 Jul 2018)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> A different view of Jetpacks....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62UjvbkZOuI



“jet pack, white devils!!! Eat my exhaust.”  Hilarious!!!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Jul 2018)

Jetpack muthafucka is a short hand joke between my wife and I....


----------



## Ashkan08 (31 Aug 2018)

Some more info about the Flyboard.
https://www.redbull.com/ca-en/zapata-flyboard-air-franky-zapata-profile


----------



## a_majoor (14 Mar 2019)

As should surprise absolutely no one, the Nazi's had an experimental flight apparatus (it is a highly modified pulse jet, but the mode of operation is very rocket like...)

http://discaircraft.greyfalcon.us/HIMMELSTURMER.htm



> HIMMELSTÜRMER FLIGHTPACK
> (1944-1945)
> 
> By Rob Arndt
> ...



Somewhat accurate model of the device:


----------



## CBH99 (11 Mar 2021)

Just thought it was a cool video, fits perfectly with the thread


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2021)

Mandalorians - talk to the the Mandalorians damn it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Mar 2021)

Nice Try Ivan.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 May 2021)

Instead of a boat full of dudes following this guy with a ladder get 30 dudes with the jet suit, rig a gun up to the suit, and you're in business.


----------



## Kirkhill (5 Oct 2021)

Air Force in Pursuit of High Speed Hovercraft
					

Air Force in Pursuit of High Speed Hovercraft




					www.nationaldefensemagazine.org
				











> the VTOL Speeder, can approach speeds approaching 300 mph when operated in unmanned mode, Mayman said.
> 
> The platform is designed like a flying bike, which can be operated manually, remotely or fully remotely-controlled with no rider to reach top speeds.
> 
> Because of its envisioned speed and lift capabilities, the HSVTOL will be able to deliver cargo in environments where a slower-moving helicopter could be a target for enemy defenses, he noted.



Forget the DAME Project - New Ranger Transport Project


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Oct 2021)

I can see where a C130 would air drop a few of them, where they would self start and then be remotely flown into to pick up a team of SF in trouble.


----------



## JLB50 (5 Oct 2021)

No built-in redundancy?   Looks great though.  Maybe it would appeal to modern day kamikaze types.


----------



## ArmyRick (6 Oct 2021)

Ironman becomes real. Cool


----------

